# Child maintenance payments from USA to UK



## alanlang (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone. 

I am moving to live and work in the USA next month but have to make regular payments to the "Princess of Darkness" (the ex) for child maintenance. Does anyone know the best way (cheapest) to convert and pay the money to a UK pounds.

Your help appreciated.

Alan


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

What Davis1 said.


----------



## BenNicholson (May 6, 2009)

I would recommend using a specialist currency exchange company in the UK. There are a few good ones to choose from.


----------

